# Umzug im selben Haus, Umzugmeldung bei Telekom nötig?



## Dre (17. März 2015)

*Umzug im selben Haus, Umzugmeldung bei Telekom nötig?*

Morgen,

ich werde ab 01.04 in dem 2 Stöckigen Haus hier mit 3 Parteien (E, 1.+2.) vom Erdgeschoss in den 2. Stock übersiedeln. Muss ich den Umzug bei der Telekom melden oder könnte das technisch auch so funktionieren? Würde mir eigentlich gerne die Ummeldegebühren und die neuerliche Vertragsverlängerung ersparen.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## XeT (17. März 2015)

*AW: Umzug im selben Haus, Umzugmeldung bei Telekom nötig?*

Da jede Partei sein Anschluss hat, musst du das schon machen. Du sitzt dann auf einer anderen Leitung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2015)

*AW: Umzug im selben Haus, Umzugmeldung bei Telekom nötig?*

Ja den Umzug musst du melden, sonst funktioniert dein Telefonanschluss in der neuen Wohnung nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2015)

*AW: Umzug im selben Haus, Umzugmeldung bei Telekom nötig?*

Um da was zu sparen müsste man das Kabel aus der Wand puhlen  was schwerlich möglich ist und der Vermieter wohl sehr viel dagegen hat. Da heißt es leider zahlen für den Anschluss


----------



## XyZaaH (17. März 2015)

*AW: Umzug im selben Haus, Umzugmeldung bei Telekom nötig?*

Melde einfach.


----------



## Holdie (17. März 2015)

*AW: Umzug im selben Haus, Umzugmeldung bei Telekom nötig?*

Wenn du weisst wo der Verteiler im Haus ist, würde das auch so gehen. Wenn nicht, dann kommste an der Telekom nicht vorbei.


----------



## taks (17. März 2015)

*AW: Umzug im selben Haus, Umzugmeldung bei Telekom nötig?*

Ein Elektriker könnte  einfach am Hausverteiler dein Anschluss auf die Installation von der anderen Wohnung hängen.
Ob die Telekom damit einverstanden wäre ist eine andere Frage


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Umzug im selben Haus, Umzugmeldung bei Telekom nötig?*

Wenn's im selben Haus und es sich um ein Eigenheim handelt, darf der Elektriker das auch machen.
Ansonsten wenn du nen kulanten Mitarbeiter hast bekommst das Ganze auch ohne Unzugsgebühr hin.  
Eine Vertragsverlängerung ist es u.a. bloß wenn das Produkt am Standort nicht verfügbar ist und deswegen ein anderer Tarif von Nöten ist.
Ansonsten nimmt man seine Laufzeit mit!


----------

